# Ner0's Graphics



## Ner0 (Jun 3, 2010)

So I have been doing GFX work for a while now, nearly 2 years I believe. Here are examples spanning my career.

There are quite a few banners so I put them in a spoiler to not over load the screen.



Spoiler




















































Please feel free to express your like or dislike for this work, I can take criticism.


----------



## chA1nBull3t (Jun 3, 2010)

Good to see some more GFX artists around here ^^'.

For your sigs:
I feel a lot of them have a bit 'too much' going on, which adds to the messy feeling. Maybe loosen o some of the c4d's and brushes to give it less of a jagged effect. Some of the depth could also be worked upon. A lot of your focals seem to blend a bit too much with the background. Maybe sharpen faces/bodies a bit more?
I will say that your text placement is pretty good and your use of lighting is awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!
I really like your BF one. The colors are lush and it has a good sense of flow.

Keep it up ^^


----------



## Ner0 (Jun 4, 2010)

Thank you, I have been peddling my work on Samurai Of Legend for a while. Lately I have just been writing.


----------

